# [Wet Thumb Forum]-how to catch a fast fish?



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

I have two fake SAEs in my 200 gals aquarium. They are terribly fast and I believe this is why they eat all the fry. I have guppies, mollies, platies - some with big belly but I don't see new borns. Other fish are true SAEs, tetras, corydoras. So - does it make sense that these fake SAEs are the murderers?

If yes - how do I catch them? They see the net and they don't get close. I tried to put the net in the aquarium but they won't get close. I tried filling a bottle with food. All fish but them are trapped....

Any trick/advice?

Aviel.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

I have two fake SAEs in my 200 gals aquarium. They are terribly fast and I believe this is why they eat all the fry. I have guppies, mollies, platies - some with big belly but I don't see new borns. Other fish are true SAEs, tetras, corydoras. So - does it make sense that these fake SAEs are the murderers?

If yes - how do I catch them? They see the net and they don't get close. I tried to put the net in the aquarium but they won't get close. I tried filling a bottle with food. All fish but them are trapped....

Any trick/advice?

Aviel.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

try catching them at night...it's a piece of cake.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

This may sound stupid but... don't chase them 

I catch most of my fish, SAEs included, by letting them get used to the net. I leave 2-3 nets in the tank for about 30 minutes to let them get used to them, then I place some pellets in the nets and feed some flake so they have to come up to feed, and you know SAEs will be the first one there ;-) Then with nets in each hand I try and move one close to them, letting them swim into the other net. It takes a little practice but it has always worked for SAEs for me. Some fish don't fall for it but SAEs will with a little food in the net. You really have to avoid scaring the fish, if they get scared they start to swim too fast and it usually becomes impossible at that stage to catch them. Night time as mentioned is also a good time to catch them.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

Giancarlo has the perfect solution. If you chase them you will end up re-scaping your tank... Catching Flying Foxes and FSAEs is an amusing aquatic sport - small game with a Big Game feel.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah, 2 nets is always best, fish are able to run from one net, but 2 nets is more than their little brains can handle.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I've never tried to catch the SAE, but I use two nets when catching other fish. The big white net sits near the glass, I read somewhere they don't see the white as well. The small net moves around the tank, mostly very slowly, just herding them where I want them. No fast motions at all, very calm. It takes a long time. When they go inbetween the big net and the glass, snap.


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> So - does it make sense that these fake SAEs are the murderers?


Tetras will eat fry also. My Diamond Tetras thought the Platy fry were a treat.

Alex


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Alex:
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Tetras for sure, but don't the Mollys and Platys also eat their fry?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Bill, yes mollies and platies eat their own fry. I once had a single black molly in a ten gallon tank and she gave birth to 20+ fry. over the course of 3 weeks, the number of fry went down until she ate all of them.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

I thought adult Mollies are not as fast as their babies so they can't catch them, esp when there's lot of plants.

I have cardinal tetras - they are quite small - U mean - they can eat fry?

Aviel.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

no, the adult mollies are faster than fry.. they just dont try too hard to get them especially when they are full...but if they are hungry, they will eat the fry.


----------

